# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  help win2003 server

## ivanov.slon

HelP!!! Стоит север win2003 server + сервер терминалов подключение происходит без пробелем, но не запускается не одно приложение, на серваке был вирус, с ним справился теперь похоже последствия, где в реестре ветка отвечающая за запуск приложений? Помогите, кто поможет ставлю пиво!!!:confused:

----------


## mhome

Не совсем понятно описанная проблема. Установлен ли на серваке AD (active directory), Под какими правами не запускаются приложения в терминале? Какой был вирус? Единственное, что на данный момент могу подсказать это - зайти в терминал под админом и  запустить любое приложение, если оно запустилось, то проблема остается толко в сильно ограниченных правах пользователей.

----------

